# Pain in the A** Reassembly of Buckmark



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

I've got a Buckmark Camper. I field stripped it and have had a hell of a time reseating the guiderod and spring assembly. The first time the buffer flew across the room and I had to order another one because I couldn't find it, now the same thing happened with the guide rod. I'm following the instructions in the manual exactly and I can't seem to do it. Anybody know how?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Self Reliance (Nov 19, 2007)

*Buckmark Reassembly*

Hello Oldfhart,
I am not familiar with this pistol, however I have a small suggestion. Try disassembling and reassembling your pistol down inside a cardboard box. This may greatly help to keep flying components from wandering off to parts unknown.

Good Luck,
Self Reliance


----------

